# Madan Brushes



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Can someone please explain why the Madan brush is so good. I think about everyone on this forum has one except me.
Also as I was grooming Rylee I noticed that I am doing that hand flip which causes the hair to flip. Anyone know of a way to get me to stop this habit.

Thank you all so much.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

When you brush, keep going until you are well out of the coat. I brush my dogs laying on their sides. 

The Madan brush is soft and giving, but very sturdy and lasts a long time. I have some thick coats and it gets through them easily.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Deborah, my thing with the Madan is the durability. It holds up better than any brush I have ever used. The others seem to break down if you actually use them for brushing because they seem to be made for finishing. I use my Madan for real brushing. I have been using my red one for well over a year and it is still in good shape. I recently got a purple brush. I didn't know there was supposed to be a difference in the colors in relation to the stiffness of the brush. My purple and red seem about the same.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

lol i have all colors now as wanted to see the difference and there is a difference in each color.  The blue and green have the most give for sure - i like better than cc brush as the pins are thinner to get through the hair is what i noticed


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Thank you! :ThankYou:


----------



## janettandamber (Jan 19, 2009)

I use a Hines brush, to me these are the best brushes and hold up good and they are not expensive. I have a Madan brush but always go back to my Hines. :biggrin:


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

I use a Chris Christensen pin brush and LOVE it. Never tried a Madan brush..heard good things about it from some but one yorkie show breeder said the pins scratched her skin when she ran it over her arm and that she was glad she didn't buy one


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

what is the link to hines ? have not seen those 

QUOTE (janettandamber @ Apr 26 2009, 09:42 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=768287


> I use a Hines brush, to me these are the best brushes and hold up good and they are not expensive. I have a Madan brush but always go back to my Hines. :biggrin:[/B]


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (dwerten @ Apr 26 2009, 07:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=768292


> what is the link to hines ? have not seen those
> 
> QUOTE (janettandamber @ Apr 26 2009, 09:42 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=768287





> I use a Hines brush, to me these are the best brushes and hold up good and they are not expensive. I have a Madan brush but always go back to my Hines. :biggrin:[/B]


[/B][/QUOTE]


I think she means Hindes
http://www.petedge.com/Hindes-Large-Brush-...ins-TP60120.pro

I haven't tried this one but I do love my Madan brushes.

A lot.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Where can you get the Madan brushes? Is there a link that someone could post?


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

I just got my first Madan brush (black soft) and it really does get through a thick coat much better than any pin brush I've used.

I got mine at ragtak.com because they also had other things I wanted like a rat tail comb and Pure Paws products.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

QUOTE (Harrysmom @ Apr 27 2009, 07:14 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=768406


> Where can you get the Madan brushes? Is there a link that someone could post?[/B]



Email Cindy she sells them. [email protected];


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

that is where i bought all of mine as well and good prices 


QUOTE (princessre @ Apr 27 2009, 07:17 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=768408


> I just got my first Madan brush (black soft) and it really does get through a thick coat much better than any pin brush I've used.
> 
> I got mine at ragtak.com because they also had other things I wanted like a rat tail comb and Pure Paws products.[/B]


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

thanks i bought the madan brush after we met and you showed it to me so thanks 


QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Apr 26 2009, 11:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=768302


> QUOTE (dwerten @ Apr 26 2009, 07:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=768292





> what is the link to hines ? have not seen those
> 
> QUOTE (janettandamber @ Apr 26 2009, 09:42 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=768287





> I use a Hines brush, to me these are the best brushes and hold up good and they are not expensive. I have a Madan brush but always go back to my Hines. :biggrin:[/B]


[/B][/QUOTE]


I think she means Hindes
http://www.petedge.com/Hindes-Large-Brush-...ins-TP60120.pro

I haven't tried this one but I do love my Madan brushes.

A lot.
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## g8shot1 (Apr 3, 2009)

We're still learning about all things Maltese, including grooming.....

We currently start with a boars hair type brush, then move to a pin brush. Even though we brush everyday, we think that starting with the pin brush pulls to much without some initial smoothing...

We have a blue Madan that we kind of consider our "finishing" brush.


----------



## rosietoby (Mar 27, 2008)

QUOTE (princessre @ Apr 27 2009, 07:17 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=768408


> I just got my first Madan brush (black soft) and it really does get through a thick coat much better than any pin brush I've used.
> 
> I got mine at ragtak.com because they also had other things I wanted like a rat tail comb and Pure Paws products.[/B]



Does anyone use the Pure Paws Shampoo and Conditioner?


----------



## diamonds mommy (Feb 2, 2009)

I use the pure paws conditioner. I like it! I also have a purple Madan Brush that I LOVE!!!


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

I just used the Pure Paws Reconstructive Shampoo and Deep Conditioner for the first time. I absolutely LOVE it. It smells so good and Casanova's fur looks so healthy. It's my favorite now! :thumbsup:


----------



## LVLux (Dec 27, 2008)

I just ordered my black soft brush, rattail comb some bows and a coat conditioner-thank you for all f the information-it was free shipping and no tax!

Thanks again for the link!


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

I'm glad you found the site useful. One thing is- they did not tell me that they would charge me anything for shipping and I assumed it was because I ordered alot of things. However, they did charge me $20 for S&H after the fact. :huh:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

QUOTE (JMM @ Apr 26 2009, 09:44 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=768252


> When you brush, keep going until you are well out of the coat. I brush my dogs laying on their sides.
> 
> The Madan brush is soft and giving, but very sturdy and lasts a long time. I have some thick coats and it gets through them easily.[/B]


Jackie, what color Madan do you use on the thick coats? Thanks!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

QUOTE (RosieToby @ Apr 27 2009, 06:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=768644


> QUOTE (princessre @ Apr 27 2009, 07:17 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=768408





> I just got my first Madan brush (black soft) and it really does get through a thick coat much better than any pin brush I've used.
> 
> I got mine at ragtak.com because they also had other things I wanted like a rat tail comb and Pure Paws products.[/B]



Does anyone use the Pure Paws Shampoo and Conditioner?
[/B][/QUOTE]

I got some for my groomer to use and she used it on Claire for the first time a few days ago. I love the way her hair looks ... it really has a depth to the shine. However, I have been finding mats like never before. Ever since I got her, there hasn't been a single mat and now she is matting at her chest area. I don't know if this has anything to do with the shampoo or not.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

QUOTE (K/C Mom @ May 30 2009, 09:07 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=783490


> QUOTE (RosieToby @ Apr 27 2009, 06:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=768644





> QUOTE (princessre @ Apr 27 2009, 07:17 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=768408





> I just got my first Madan brush (black soft) and it really does get through a thick coat much better than any pin brush I've used.
> 
> I got mine at ragtak.com because they also had other things I wanted like a rat tail comb and Pure Paws products.[/B]



Does anyone use the Pure Paws Shampoo and Conditioner?
[/B][/QUOTE]

I got some for my groomer to use and she used it on Claire for the first time a few days ago. I love the way her hair looks ... it really has a depth to the shine. However, I have been finding mats like never before. Ever since I got her, there hasn't been a single mat and now she is matting at her chest area. I don't know if this has anything to do with the shampoo or not.
[/B][/QUOTE]



Sher how old is Claire, she could be going through a coat change. I use the Pure Paws on Riley and Noelle i love it for their coats and they both have completely different coats. I have notice alot less matting since using it.


----------



## rosietoby (Mar 27, 2008)

I just received my order and all 3 have had a bath. So far I haven't seen extra matting. I'll let you know if I do. My 3 have different coats also. I was surprised about the shipping also. I thought it was free. :shocked: 
Robin


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

QUOTE (MySugarBears @ May 31 2009, 01:29 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=783552


> QUOTE (K/C Mom @ May 30 2009, 09:07 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=783490





> QUOTE (RosieToby @ Apr 27 2009, 06:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=768644





> QUOTE (princessre @ Apr 27 2009, 07:17 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=768408





> I just got my first Madan brush (black soft) and it really does get through a thick coat much better than any pin brush I've used.
> 
> I got mine at ragtak.com because they also had other things I wanted like a rat tail comb and Pure Paws products.[/B]



Does anyone use the Pure Paws Shampoo and Conditioner?
[/B][/QUOTE]

I got some for my groomer to use and she used it on Claire for the first time a few days ago. I love the way her hair looks ... it really has a depth to the shine. However, I have been finding mats like never before. Ever since I got her, there hasn't been a single mat and now she is matting at her chest area. I don't know if this has anything to do with the shampoo or not.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Sher how old is Claire, she could be going through a coat change. I use the Pure Paws on Riley and Noelle i love it for their coats and they both have completely different coats. I have notice alot less matting since using it.
[/B][/QUOTE]

She is 8 months' old. I'm not familiar with "coat change"... I need an explanation about that! Thanks!!!


----------



## pristinemalt (Aug 10, 2007)

QUOTE (K/C Mom @ May 30 2009, 09:07 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=783490


> QUOTE (RosieToby @ Apr 27 2009, 06:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=768644





> QUOTE (princessre @ Apr 27 2009, 07:17 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=768408





> I just got my first Madan brush (black soft) and it really does get through a thick coat much better than any pin brush I've used.
> 
> I got mine at ragtak.com because they also had other things I wanted like a rat tail comb and Pure Paws products.[/B]



Does anyone use the Pure Paws Shampoo and Conditioner?
[/B][/QUOTE]

I got some for my groomer to use and she used it on Claire for the first time a few days ago. I love the way her hair looks ... it really has a depth to the shine. However, I have been finding mats like never before. Ever since I got her, there hasn't been a single mat and now she is matting at her chest area. I don't know if this has anything to do with the shampoo or not.
[/B][/QUOTE]

The purepaw reconstructive shampoo can over soften coats and cause mats. I would not use this shampoo for every bath. There have been some show people who have had the same problem.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

QUOTE (K/C Mom @ May 31 2009, 10:15 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=783634


> QUOTE (MySugarBears @ May 31 2009, 01:29 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=783552





> QUOTE (K/C Mom @ May 30 2009, 09:07 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=783490





> QUOTE (RosieToby @ Apr 27 2009, 06:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=768644





> QUOTE (princessre @ Apr 27 2009, 07:17 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=768408





> I just got my first Madan brush (black soft) and it really does get through a thick coat much better than any pin brush I've used.
> 
> I got mine at ragtak.com because they also had other things I wanted like a rat tail comb and Pure Paws products.[/B]



Does anyone use the Pure Paws Shampoo and Conditioner?
[/B][/QUOTE]

I got some for my groomer to use and she used it on Claire for the first time a few days ago. I love the way her hair looks ... it really has a depth to the shine. However, I have been finding mats like never before. Ever since I got her, there hasn't been a single mat and now she is matting at her chest area. I don't know if this has anything to do with the shampoo or not.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Sher how old is Claire, she could be going through a coat change. I use the Pure Paws on Riley and Noelle i love it for their coats and they both have completely different coats. I have notice alot less matting since using it.
[/B][/QUOTE]

She is 8 months' old. I'm not familiar with "coat change"... I need an explanation about that! Thanks!!!
[/B][/QUOTE]


Sher coat change when the adult hair starts coming in and it tends to cause mats all of the sudden. http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...;hl=coat+change Claire's coat may be starting to change or like (Pristinemalt) said it could be that the reconstructive shampoo has over softened her coat and that could be causing the mats.


----------



## Purple-peep (May 14, 2009)

I just ordered a pink Madan brush and some other goodies. I LOVE the free shipping! Thank you for helping me find a good brush!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

QUOTE (Pristinemalt @ May 31 2009, 11:20 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=783640


> QUOTE (K/C Mom @ May 30 2009, 09:07 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=783490





> QUOTE (RosieToby @ Apr 27 2009, 06:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=768644





> QUOTE (princessre @ Apr 27 2009, 07:17 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=768408





> I just got my first Madan brush (black soft) and it really does get through a thick coat much better than any pin brush I've used.
> 
> I got mine at ragtak.com because they also had other things I wanted like a rat tail comb and Pure Paws products.[/B]



Does anyone use the Pure Paws Shampoo and Conditioner?
[/B][/QUOTE]

I got some for my groomer to use and she used it on Claire for the first time a few days ago. I love the way her hair looks ... it really has a depth to the shine. However, I have been finding mats like never before. Ever since I got her, there hasn't been a single mat and now she is matting at her chest area. I don't know if this has anything to do with the shampoo or not.
[/B][/QUOTE]

The purepaw reconstructive shampoo can over soften coats and cause mats. I would not use this shampoo for every bath. There have been some show people who have had the same problem.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Oh, thank you so much for the info!! I may go back to the shampoo Tonia had recommended. There wasn't a single mat ... even after her being in a crate all day when she was traveling here ...


----------



## Purple-peep (May 14, 2009)

princessre, that's terrible about the shipping! :shocked: Did you call or e-mail them about it?

I hope they don't pull that with my order. :bysmilie:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I don't have a Madan brush. But I do use a gold pin brush from CC (actually the pins don't look gold anymore!!!). Ava is in long coat and I'm trying to do right by her...I really am!!! so good so far.

I have to wash and redo her face and top knot several times a day :smstarz: oh the joys of puppy hood!!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Jun 1 2009, 05:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=784231


> I don't have a Madan brush. But I do use a gold pin brush from CC (actually the pins don't look gold anymore!!!). Ava is in long coat and I'm trying to do right by her...I really am!!! so good so far.
> 
> I have to wash and redo her face and top knot several times a day :smstarz: oh the joys of puppy hood!![/B]


Pat do you have baby wipes and a spray, no rinse shampoo? That can work wonders on a little dirty face.


----------



## GrandTheftAlice (Jun 1, 2009)

I just ordered my first Madan brush in pink, I'm obsessed with that color so I figured I would give it a try. They are much cheaper than CC, so if the Pink is too stiff/soft then I can always get another color :biggrin:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I have been wondering what the colors mean. I haven't seen any sites that explain. I got this info directly from Christina at Madan in Taiwan:

MPB-M02 Blue & MPB-M04 Green softest. 

MPB-M06 Pink, MPB-M07 Orange, MPB-M08 Baby blue Medium soft. 

MPB-M03 Red, MPB-M05 Purple Standard Soft 

MPB-M01 Black Soft 

MPB-M11 Black handle with Red padding Hard


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Jun 16 2009, 09:13 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=791914


> I have been wondering what the colors mean. I haven't seen any sites that explain. I got this info directly from Christina at Madan in Taiwan:
> 
> MPB-M02 Blue & MPB-M04 Green softest.
> 
> ...


I wonder what the different "soft" means? The padding that holds the pins or the flexibility of the pins themselves?


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Jun 16 2009, 09:13 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=791914


> I have been wondering what the colors mean. I haven't seen any sites that explain. I got this info directly from Christina at Madan in Taiwan:
> 
> MPB-M02 Blue & MPB-M04 Green softest.
> 
> ...


Hmmmm....

That's different than what Christina said a few months ago!

From : 寄件者 Christina at Madan

"Thanks for the commend, yes, the MADAN pin brush was great for the yorkies, special for the Blue and Green colors, this 2 colors are VERY SOFT, and Red, Purple just SOFT, the Pink & Black, Orange, Baby blue was A LITTLE BIT SOFT, and the Black handl with red padding is hard type, We do had promotion for Blue, Black, Orange, Baby blue colors for buy 10 get 1 free, you also can mix colors if you want to!"
 

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...11&hl=madan


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

QUOTE (LadysMom @ Jun 16 2009, 09:50 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=791930


> QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Jun 16 2009, 09:13 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=791914





> I have been wondering what the colors mean. I haven't seen any sites that explain. I got this info directly from Christina at Madan in Taiwan:
> 
> MPB-M02 Blue & MPB-M04 Green softest.
> 
> ...


Hmmmm....

That's different than what Christina said a few months ago!

From : 寄件者 Christina at Madan

"Thanks for the commend, yes, the MADAN pin brush was great for the yorkies, special for the Blue and Green colors, this 2 colors are VERY SOFT, and Red, Purple just SOFT, the Pink & Black, Orange, Baby blue was A LITTLE BIT SOFT, and the Black handl with red padding is hard type, We do had promotion for Blue, Black, Orange, Baby blue colors for buy 10 get 1 free, you also can mix colors if you want to!"
 

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...11&hl=madan
[/B][/QUOTE]

I had asked her for a list from softest to hardest and that's what she sent. I pasted it exactly as she sent it. I think in your list above she was maybe listing in no particular order ? I think we can feel confident that the black with red is the hardest and the blue and green are the softest. I have the orange and it is hard to tell any difference in it from the blue. The purple is definitely harder than the blue and orange. Based on the ones I have, the list I got from her seems accurate. The only one somewhat questionable is the all black one...


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

If you read what she said, she was listing them in order with blue and green being very soft, red and purple just soft, and pink, black, orange and blue only being a little bit soft.

It does sound like the blue and green are the softest and the black with red pad the hardest, but it's anybody's guess as far as the others go!

I have the pink one and am very happy with it, so I guess that's all that matters!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

QUOTE (LadysMom @ Jun 16 2009, 10:20 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=791953


> If you read what she said, she was listing them in order with blue and green being very soft, red and purple just soft, and pink, black, orange and blue only being a little bit soft.
> 
> It does sound like the blue and green are the softest and the black with red pad the hardest, but it's anybody's guess as far as the others go!
> 
> I have the pink one and am very happy with it, so I guess that's all that matters![/B]


Based on what I own .. blue, orange and purple, I feel pretty confident in the following list. What I really didn't know was which ones were identical such as
the orange and pink are the same softness. On your list she listed the purple ahead of the orange but I have both and there is no doubt that the purple is harder than the orange. I really can only tell a teeny difference between orange and blue. The orange is very soft compared to the purple.

From soft to hard ...
Blue/Green 
Orange/Pink/Baby Blue 
Purple/Red 
Black
Black with red padding

There is some confusion on the way she positioned black on your list and mine but my guess is that all black falls just above black with red padding, if there is any logic to this! 

Hopefully this will help someone else as I saw all the colors on web sites and had no idea what to buy...which is why I now have three different ones!! :smpullhair: 

*OHHH, if anyone is thinking of buying one... hang on... I'm donating 10 of them (7 blue and 3 orange) to the SM Raffle and you may end up winning one!!*
[attachment=53949:Madan_1a.jpg]


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

I have the pink one as well and it works great! 

Leslie


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (LadysMom @ Jun 16 2009, 10:20 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=791953


> I have the pink one and am very happy with it, so I guess that's all that matters![/B]



QUOTE (WoofLife @ Jun 16 2009, 11:41 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=792011


> I have the pink one as well and it works great!
> 
> Leslie[/B]


Whether it is "medium" soft or "just a little soft", I love my pink Madan!


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

I have the green one and Rylee seems to like it. It came with 2 tines missing. I also ordered a pink rattail comb. They were out so sent me the green comb for half price.

I'm not going to make a big deal over the missing tines stuff just happens.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

QUOTE (Deborah @ Jun 16 2009, 08:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=792359


> I have the green one and Rylee seems to like it. It came with 2 tines missing. I also ordered a pink rattail comb. They were out so sent me the green comb for half price.
> 
> I'm not going to make a big deal over the missing tines stuff just happens.[/B]


Do you mean 2 of the pins on the brush were missing? There are supposed to be two holes in the brush...


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (LJSquishy @ Jun 17 2009, 12:08 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=792375


> QUOTE (Deborah @ Jun 16 2009, 08:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=792359





> I have the green one and Rylee seems to like it. It came with 2 tines missing. I also ordered a pink rattail comb. They were out so sent me the green comb for half price.
> 
> I'm not going to make a big deal over the missing tines stuff just happens.[/B]


Do you mean 2 of the pins on the brush were missing? There are supposed to be two holes in the brush...
[/B][/QUOTE]


Yes, that lets the air out of the pad so there is "give". 

If you look at the picture Sher posted, you can see the two air holes in the center of the brushes.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

That is exactly what I mean. I just noticed Sher's picture saw the missing pins. Thank you for the information and am now happier than ever that I did not make a fuss over it, I wish I knew that when I saw it the first time. :brownbag: :brownbag: :brownbag: :brownbag:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Excuse me......um is there an SM member that sells Madan brushes? I want to buy one for Ava, I've never had a dog in full coat before. And I think I need one, my brush is just way too big for her.

Thanks.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Jul 7 2009, 04:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=802290


> Excuse me......um is there an SM member that sells Madan brushes? I want to buy one for Ava, I've never had a dog in full coat before. And I think I need one, my brush is just way too big for her.
> 
> Thanks.[/B]


I think there is an SM member that sells them...not sure if they're a vendor or not. (or maybe I'm wrong alltogether, lol) The Madan brushes are BIG, though, in my opinion. I love mine sooo much, but I do wish they made one about half the size.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Jul 7 2009, 07:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=802290


> Excuse me......um is there an SM member that sells Madan brushes? I want to buy one for Ava, I've never had a dog in full coat before. And I think I need one, my brush is just way too big for her.
> 
> Thanks.[/B]


The Madan brushes are quite large but they are great brushes. PM me your address and I'll send you one. I had 10 in the SM raffle but I have one more and would be glad to send it to you!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Jul 7 2009, 08:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=802325


> QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Jul 7 2009, 07:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=802290





> Excuse me......um is there an SM member that sells Madan brushes? I want to buy one for Ava, I've never had a dog in full coat before. And I think I need one, my brush is just way too big for her.
> 
> Thanks.[/B]


The Madan brushes are quite large but they are great brushes. PM me your address and I'll send you one. I had 10 in the SM raffle but I have one more and would be glad to send it to you!
[/B][/QUOTE]


OmG!!!!! :chili: :chili: this is the BEST day ever!!!!! I pm'd you Sher!!!! .....tell me it gets better than this? Ha!


----------

